# Running Gear Identification



## BigBull (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my projects this spring is to restore this old running gear into a nice small useable wagon. I picked it up at a bargin price off of Facebook. I would like to know the make and model. I have looked at a lot of pictures on-line but haven't been able to match it up.


----------



## BigBull (Jun 29, 2015)

Another view


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not much to go on any numbers/letters stamp on axles?,if anything darn well built.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There were so many companies building running gear in that era, it'll be very difficult to figure it out unless someone has knowledge of the company that built it. It looks to be from the 40s-50s by the design.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about this unit?
A 1947 Ford Deluxe Four-Wheel Wagon.

View attachment fordhaywagon.pdf


----------



## BigBull (Jun 29, 2015)

winner winner chicken dinner! Thank you pogobill. That is exactly it.


----------

